# Diamondback viper



## gwad1970 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello, I usually hang out in the pre 1933 forum but I ran across a bike today that kinda peaked my interest. From what I can tell its an extremely clean early 90's diamondback viper all decals in tact no rust all orig. parts dia comp brakes etc etc. I found it in a pawn shop they are asking $40.00. What would a very solid all orig. survivor be worth? I haven't the slightest idea so any help would be great .Thanks! Mike


----------



## gwad1970 (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone have any input at all?


----------

